
Honda Doesn't Introduce Personal Asimo, Gives Us Lawn Mower Instead - eguizzo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/home-robots/honda-doesnt-introduce-personal-asimo-gives-us-lawn-mower-instead#.UDZ4DzYyJ64.hackernews
======
tocomment
If these were comparabile in price to high end lawn mowers I think they would
really catch on but $3000 is too much.

Also they really need anti-theft built in. Who is going to leave a portable
$3000 machine in his yard all day and night?

